# Fiberglass Tub/Shower Refinishing



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good to hear.  so many people are quick to remove and replace these days. Its nice to hear something other than a horror story about a contractor. There are good ones out there that do quality work at a reasonable price. Most genuinely want to please their customers, that's how their businesses grow.


----------



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

NCpaint1 said:


> Good to hear.  so many people are quick to remove and replace these days. Its nice to hear something other than a horror story about a contractor. There are good ones out there that do quality work at a reasonable price. Most genuinely want to please their customers, that's how their businesses grow.


 
Lol.. well I do have a horror story about the window contractor :cursing:


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

sciron said:


> Lol.. well I do have a horror story about the window contractor :cursing:


They can't all be winners.


----------



## Blue Heron (Feb 17, 2011)

Refinishing is a hire-the-pro project. DIY is great for many things, but it is virtually impossible to do a decent bathtub refinishing job by you. Porcelain, fiberglass, and cast-iron tubs can all be refinished. t prices equal to or greater than refinishing, bathtub liners are not the bargain option. But they are always cheaper than full replacement, and unlike refinishing, you never worry about the finish wearing away.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Typically, you'll get 3-5 years out of this project.
Ron


----------



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Typically, you'll get 3-5 years out of this project.
> Ron


3-5 years of typically what ? A vague statement you do make.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sciron said:


> 3-5 years of typically what ? A vague statement you do make.


Refinishing bath fixtures has a limited lifespan. That lifespan is 3-5 years. Then it starts to peel off, down to the original surface. It will typically start by the drain. Toilets are the worst, followed by sinks. If the shower is in the tub, then it's a tie with the sink. If they spray the tile, the first place to go will be in the shower where the tile hits the door frame.
I've had 6 customers do it. None have made it past 5 years. 
If you need more detail, let me know.
Ron


----------



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Refinishing bath fixtures has a limited lifespan. That lifespan is 3-5 years. Then it starts to peel off, down to the original surface. It will typically start by the drain. Toilets are the worst, followed by sinks. If the shower is in the tub, then it's a tie with the sink. If they spray the tile, the first place to go will be in the shower where the tile hits the door frame.
> I've had 6 customers do it. None have made it past 5 years.
> If you need more detail, let me know.
> Ron


Guess I'll be writing back within 5 years as I have a warranty for any lifting peeling, cracking, fading, etc. for 5 years. I spoke with several contractors before choosing one and they all alluded that with fiberglass I can expect a decent finish for at least 10-12 years without any major problems.


----------



## jayatc (Feb 25, 2011)

Refinishing is definitely something for the professionals. If the company doing it isn't reputable, then its longevity is probably limited. I've seen work done by the bad guys and you're right it doesn't last very long. I've also seen some stuff done by more reputable companies and it seemed to last a long time. Guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## louzanie04 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Fiberglass tubstall and shower stall refinished*

We also chose to have 2 fiberglass units professionally refinished in lieu of replacement. We moved in to our home 18 years ago. One bath was blue, blue tubstall, vanity counter and tiled floor. The other was out dated almond and browns. The shower and tubstall were structurally sound, just the wrong color. I had both units refinished in neutral whites. Recently I finished updating and remodeling both bathrooms by having the same company come back and refinish both tiled floors in beautiful natural accent finishes and my vanity counters. They look wonderful- easy to clean- no more porous grout lines, but still look like stone tile. We have received a lot of compliments on both bathrooms and definitely share the information on cost savings and time to refinish as opposed to ripping every thing out. Not only did we save thousands of dollars; the time to refinish compared to replacement was only 24 hours.


----------



## louzanie04 (Feb 26, 2011)

*lifespan on our service*



Ron6519 said:


> Refinishing bath fixtures has a limited lifespan. That lifespan is 3-5 years. Then it starts to peel off, down to the original surface. It will typically start by the drain. Toilets are the worst, followed by sinks. If the shower is in the tub, then it's a tie with the sink. If they spray the tile, the first place to go will be in the shower where the tile hits the door frame.
> I've had 6 customers do it. None have made it past 5 years.
> If you need more detail, let me know.
> Ron


The company we chose had an excellant reputation. We did our homework before choosing them. Our finishes have lasted 11 years so far on the tubstall and shower stall with no problems. I think you need to find a different company.


----------



## huan1975 (Aug 28, 2015)

*bathtub refinish*

Find professional refinishing company good choice , but expensive $300-$500.
I'm handyman and i do when i get customer, refinish bathtub. I'm not professional, but my client very happy. i use DIY kit from liquid tub liners, for application they use cap, no brush, roll, spray, simple cap, this amazing and it is no odor. from my customer i charge $200, much less than $300-$500.


----------

